# Quicken 40% off in Canada



## Yasehtor (Oct 12, 2018)

Link to: Quicken 40% off in Canada

Yes Quicken is now 40% off in Canada. Don't think it has ever been on sale in Canada, which is a sore point because it often goes on sale south of the border. It is still a subscription based service so who knows what next year will bring. Still, it suits the needs of many and there are not a lot of good alternatives on the market.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

No thanks. I still use my MYOB Version 11. Before the Australia firm bought them out and converted to subscription-based like Quicken.

The software is 23 years old but still works great, so I pay nothing to use it (fortunately I kept the CD-ROM, it still runs on Win 10).


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I hate these subscription things. One should buy software ... or equipment ... and then it should be yours to use forever. I don't like encouraging the subscription model so I avoid everything that does that.

@dotnet_nerd if you start having trouble with OS compatibility in the future, you can use VirtualBox (free) to run a VM, and install Windows inside that. I have some old Windows XP software running this way because it's a great way to give it a real old-fashioned XP environment that it expects.

The VM also lets you completely cut off network access to what's running inside, which is a nice way to isolate software that may try to "call home" or has other privacy leaks over the internet. I like running highly sensitive things inside VMs.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks @james4beach. I'll check that out, I've only used VMWare before.

I develop Xamarin stuff to run on Androids and iPhones. It's fun running a virtual iPhone running on a virtual Mac running on virtual Windows inside a virtual machine 

Nice reminder about using a VM to sandbox something you want to try out. Good tip.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Moneydance is buy and own, they offer cheap upgrades, and it's cross platform (Windows, Mac, Linux etc)

For taxes I use studiotax (it's free).


Subscriptions are a great way to make money.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I am lucky that my quicken is also quite old and thus is pre subscription, and so far I have not needed to try to run it on w10.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm running Quicken 2009 on Windows 10 Home without problems. I'm staying with what I've got until it stops working.


----------

